
The Art of Avoiding an Asshole [Cofounder] - Guy Kawasaki - mattjaynes
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2007/04/linkedin_and_th.html
======
rebecca_d
11\. To avoid an asshole boss (co-founder) try not being an asshole yourself!

12\. To avoid an asshole boss (co-founder) try not to look for reasons he
could be an asshole.

Slightly tongue-in-cheek, but seriously, most disagreements are the result of
poor communication, not because one person is the villain, and one, the
victim-that one person is right and one is wrong. Furthermore, 90% of our
communication is done with our body. If we are suspicious and judgemental of
new people, they will read this in how we move and posture, and respond in
kind, resulting in the precise situation we are trying to avoid.

This doesn't mean to ignore warning signs, but to focus primarily on whether
this person is willing to collaborate and compromise with you as you work
towards your goals. I find a recommendation from someone I don't know
(Linkedin) to not be particularly helpful as I don't know this person's point
of reference. Perhaps this person is always looking for assholes.

------
busy_beaver
In the comment section, Shefaly makes a good point about trying to observe the
guy in social situations (i.e., not a formal interview or business meeting).

I recommend visiting a restaurant and observing how he treats the waitstaff.
If he's rude or abusive to the waiter, how do you think he's going to treat
you when you're his employee or partner?

------
mattjaynes
This post is actually about a 'boss', but it fits very well when considering a
cofounder.

The numbered points at the bottom are the best ;)

------
testycombi
Have people lost the ability to write without using profanity ? I thought the
guy who wrote up one of the best speeches that I recollect reading would have
better sense.. Mr.Guy, quit being a potty mouth.

------
mukund
Looks more like an Asshole tracker squad :D hey, it could be another idea to
start this company by collecting Asshole profiles and showing up on request :D

------
ivan
there is no need to read Guy's article to give it a point here ... specially
if you are half Scotsman :)

~~~
mattjaynes
He he, I dunna ken fer whutchur oon aboot!

Btw, great work on <http://jobitems.com> ;)

~~~
ivan
It's quoted from Ivanhoe isn't it? :)

Thanks Matt.

